# Stronghold 2 crashes



## CJ 93 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi, while playing Stronghold 2, when I'm trying to do the Path o War Campaign in the first mission it always crashes. What can I do t solve this?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Try to uninstall the game. What Windows Operating System are you using?


----------



## CJ 93 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have Windows XP and yes, I have tried installing it over 4-5 times and its still crashes.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Does that happen before, when did you buy it? Have you try updating the drivers? Make sure you manually delete all strongholds 2 files because if you uninstall it, it won't delete everything.


----------



## CJ 93 (Aug 26, 2007)

I bought it like a year ago. No I dind't update the drivers, if I had to.. which would you recommend me to?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

I would try updating the video drivers.


----------

